#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Verkoop audio apparatuur?? Hoe??

## geenstijl21

Ben bezig met tweedehands verkoop. Complete audio PA + 48 kanaals mengtafel....

Op marktplaats.nl bereik ik niet echt de juiste doelgroep... Veel koopjesjagers etc... Wat is jullie ervaring met andere binnen en buitenlandse verkoopsite's.


Ik las een negatief stuk over audio boerse... 

Alle tips zijn welkom!!!! Alvast bedankt.

PS: De apparatuur ook op snuffelsite staan...geen reacties

----------


## Berend

Koopjeshoek op deze site al geprobeerd?

----------


## geenstijl21

> Koopjeshoek op deze site al geprobeerd?



Dat is de snuffelsite...Helaas geen reacties.

----------


## Brinky

Probeer het even of heuff.nl

Dat is volgens mij wel de meest bezochte vraag & aanbod site in dit wereldje...

Heuff Sound & Vision Vraag en Aanbod Pagina

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Misschien te duur? D.w.z. dat alleen alles n 1 koop weg doet?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Op marktplaats moet je inderdaad wel eens wat geduld hebben voordat de serieuze koper zich meldt. Vaak lukt dit uiteindelijk wel heb ik het idee.

Verder heb je natuurlijk nog een aantal bedrijven die in de handel van tweedehands apparatuur zitten, daar zou je ook eens contact mee op kunnen nemen.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Misschien te duur? D.w.z. dat alleen alles n 1 koop weg doet?



Ik zou niet teveel reclame maken.... maar een A merk 48 kanaals mengtafel uit een opnamestudio komt op marktplaats niet boven de 4000 euro uit.... 3 maand erop staan

Ik hoef er niet de hoofdprijs voor maar ik ga de markt ook niet kapot maken door het voor een dumpprijs weg te doen. 

Op heuff ga ik het eens proberen. Dank daarvoor!!!

----------


## showband

Als 
De mengtafel niet vervoerbaar is,
Niet een bekende vintage brand is, (neve, amek enz)
Niet in een homestudio past,
Niet barst van de auxen,
ouder dan een paar jaar en digitaal,
en / of
zonder automatisering op de faders,
?

Dan ga je er geen 4000 voor krijgen. En dan hoef ik het merk niet te zien.
Voor dat geld koop je onvoorstelbare studiotafels tweedehands. 

Alle studio´s met de ruimte om zoiets neer te zetten hebben er een. En nieuwe gaan gelijk op harddisk zitten met iets uit de bovenstaande lijst.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Als 
> De mengtafel niet vervoerbaar is,
> Niet een bekende vintage brand is, (neve, amek enz)
> Niet in een homestudio past,
> Niet barst van de auxen,
> ouder dan een paar jaar en digitaal,
> en / of
> zonder automatisering op de faders,
> ?
> ...



Aangezien je geen reclame mag maken op dit forum wou ik deze eigenschappen achterwege laten..... De tafel vertegenwoordigd een waarde van 14000 a 15000 euro...Het gaat mij erom waar je hem behalve marktplaats kan verkopen.... De mengtafel komt uit een studio maar kan perfect als FOH tafel ingezet worden...

----------


## TheM@x

> Koopjeshoek op deze site al geprobeerd?



Waar vind je die? Of moet je wat langer lid zijn om deze te zien? Ik zie geen koopjeshoek  :Confused:

----------

